

Apple Publishes the Top Reasons They Reject Apps - juneyham
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/01/apple-publishes-the-top-10-reasons-they-reject-apps/

======
juneyham
One out of every five apps gets rejected for either “more information needed”
or “did not comply with terms in the Developer Program License Agreement"
which is almost as bad as not providing a reason at all.

Still, I applaud Apple for taking a (small) step forward in terms of
transparency.

